

Dropbox Blows Up the Box, Connecting Every App, File, and Device - newsign
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/07/dropbox/

======
mark_l_watson
Good WIRED article. For the Minority Report (movie) style of your data
available everywhere, we need a bit of hardware also for authentication. The
only physical thing I always have with me is my wedding ring - it would be
neat if small RFID or other security/auth gear could be easily put into
existing things, like wedding rings. An alternative would be something under
the skin, but I am not so keen on that.

Not to wander off too far afield here, but: secure auth is required to move
further forward in user convenience, but in a world where most major companies
and most large government organizations get hacked into, having a secure and
unobtrusive "single sign on" to all services is tough.

In anycase, I think Dropbax really gets a lot of stuff right. I was just
helping a friend and his wife deal with data on different devices and I kept
pushing Dropbox. For me, the $100/year is a no-brainer buy decision because I
get much value from Dropbox, but they were not convinced.

